

Functional programming can save billions - ilovecookies
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/01/150123081725.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Fcomputers_math%2Fcomputer_programming+%28Computer+Programming+News+--+ScienceDaily%29

======
jyzzmoe
Insanity = {x + "can save billions" | x in {"functional programming" ,"object-
oriented programming" ,"structured programming" ,"pair programming" ,"static
typing" ,"scrum" ,"scripting" ,"generic programming (aka STL)" ,"LISP"
,"C++11,14 ..." ,"Clean room development" ,"Component-based programming"
,"Domain specific languages" ,"XML" ,"HTML5" ,"X Windows" ,"Termcap" ,"git"
,"Windows 8" ,"Neural networks" ,"Machine learning" ,"Deep learning" / _gag_ /
,"Visual programming" ,"JSON" ,"Java" ,"Java Beans" ,"Enterprise Java Beans"
,"Relational databases" ,"NOSQL databases" ,"MFTL" ,"Unix" ,"golang" /* and
whatever the hell else you want to throw in there*/ }

~~~
ilovecookies
got alot of spare time?

